
How to speed up the Rust compiler in 2019 - nnethercote
https://blog.mozilla.org/nnethercote/2019/07/17/how-to-speed-up-the-rust-compiler-in-2019/
======
pjmlp
Nice to see such improvements.

Congratulations on the ongoing work.

